# Woma Size



## miki_k8 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey, looking to get a woma sometime later this year, however I'm needing a little more information.

When researching them, there seems to be a considerable size difference quoted as the max size (between 1.5m and 2.5m).

From what I can gather, the size is related to the original locale of the snake, but I can't find any definite guide or anything relating the location to the size.

Would anyone be able to contribute and relate the size to the location or be able to clarify anything regarding this? Particularly, what womas are on the smaller side of size?

Thank you!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 15, 2018)

Woma's generally grow to around 5-6ft but there are some specimens that achieve around the 8ft mark.
More slender than a BHP so dont have the 7-8 kg body mass that some adult BHP's would have, generally I think 5kg would be a decent sized woma.

Not sure if there is a difference in size based on location but sure someone will give you some clear idea on that.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pretty sure the South-West locales (max out at about 1.5m) are smaller than the North-East locales. I could be wrong though.


----------



## danyjv (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a (de grey) woma about 3years old and male, he’s about 1.3 long roughly ( no more then 1.5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferry bhp (Jul 23, 2018)

[doublepost=1532352548,1532352514][/doublepost] does python woma eat poisonous snakes ??? but why they are preyed on by the mulga snake


----------



## swampie (Jul 24, 2018)

It’s a snake eat snake world out there Ferry, both species will eat each other, the larger snake on the day will generally be the one that gets the prize...

My RHD Woma adults range from around 1.2-1.5 metres and are quite a stocky build.


----------

